# Need help in SUV decision.



## Bond (Mar 17, 2014)

We are planning to get an SUV in the near future and would need some advise from you guys. It will be primarily used by wife and therefore it has to be her liking (no matter what else). We were open to all brands but some leading contenders were dismissed on frivolous reasons… (of course by her)..

Ford escape ( She doesn't like it's "mouth")
Honda CRV (rear looks like a hunchback granny)
Toyota RAV ( Boxy rear lights..)
Even Benz GLK ..(Too squarish...)
…and so on ……

Finally we are left with some choices

-Nissan Rogue (new model)
- Mazda CX-5 
- Also Jeep Cherookee (I really don't know if its worth it..)

Our criteria is simple
New 2014 models, 5 seater, need ample space in rear (child seat) / cargo
Like to have as much loaded as possible 
Reliability is high on the list
Cost somewhere around 25K
Would not prefer base models.
She needs some sort of parking sensor (non negotiable) 
I would like some good lighting (LED / HID) and good sound system if possible .
Comfort is priority (over performance… she doesn't know what it means>).
Would like some input from you guys please….
Thanks in advance.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

What's the point its not as if your wife will listen? She seems to have her own unique set of criteria all based upon questionable aesthetic considerations. There are a lot of good vehicles presently on the market. Personally I like the value that Nissan offers. There is a lot packed into them. You get more features and usually a more powerful and better handling ride than other brands, in a fairly reliable package. 
But the key is to have her drive them. Tell her its like shoes, might be beautiful on the rack but if they are really uncomfortable there is no point in buying them.


----------



## Bond (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. We will definitely have some test drives in due course. Meanwhile I want to get a reasonable direction I'm heading for. Wife is not unreasonable, will agree to if I strongly opine one way or the other, in fact I simply exaggerated her views, ( just to make the reading a bit light hearted). So according to you Nissan Rogue is good deal overall. I would like to know if any of you have cross shopped it vs the cx5. What did you find better or worse? I really don't want to go to any dealership without doing basic homework first. Thanks.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi anew
Well at least you have identified the class of the field, leaving aside BMW and Merc.
Your other option might be a Subaru. 
Assuming you are in US, your 25 K should get you the mid range of each-- either Rogue SV or the CX 5 Touring in FWD versions with Auto Transmissions. CX5 has a 6 speed and the Rogue a CVT.
Some people love the CVT, some hate it. The Rogue should give you a bit more room inside, the CX5 Touring with the bigger 2.5 L engine might be a bit more fun to drive. I like the cabin better in the Rogue, and suspect its ride might be more comfortable. If you get the technology package you will have all the back up assistance and other driving assist electronic features your heart could desire. To me the new Rogue looks more high end and , it should be more off road capable especially in AWD version. Not sure if you are in a snow belt area, if you tow or if you drive on dirt roads often. If neither I would not bother with AWD as you wont need it very often, it adds to the cost of the car and to maintenance costs down the road as well as slightly higher mileage costs. Winter tires are more important than AWD in the winter anyway, lol. Good luck


----------



## Bond (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for that very useful information. We prefer AWD as we live in a very hilly region. Especially after the several snow blasts this year. Cheers.


----------



## Bond (Mar 17, 2014)

While we are here, I happen to visit the Nissan euro / uk website and their version of Rogue is called Qushqai or something like that. Boy .....that is so much better looking and sportier than our Rogue. Why don't they bring that version over here??? Anyway it's a moot point to argue about that.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Actually a different vehicle. The new Rogue is the same as the new X Trail in Europe and the rest of the globe. Nissan never offered the X Trail in the US but sold 05 and 06 models in Canada between 04 and 07. It was replaced by the Rogue in 2008 which was more crossover than suv--the same as was sold in the US.
The Qashqai is/was a lot like the Rogue but a bit smaller, and a big seller overseas. I took a peak at the new redesign for 2014 you mentioned and must admit its a looker. Shame they do not sell it in North America.


----------



## Bond (Mar 17, 2014)

You are so right. Rogue is the X trail. I always thought the X Terra in US must be the same as X trail over there due to the similarity in names. The Europeans seems to get a better deal though in terms of choice of models. We can always wish... LOL.


----------



## Bond (Mar 17, 2014)

As you all know the new Nissan Murano has been revealed, and it's got much sleeker looks than the Rogue. Does anyone know when it'll be available? I know it's a bigger vehicle, but I might consider switching to it after all.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

LOl. First you bemoan the failure of Nissan to sell the smaller Qashqai in the US, and now you want to change class of vehicle all together and go larger. Are you changing your budget? Because if you want the Murano with leather and awd be prepared to add another 10K to your budget, and to spend more on gas, tires and servicing costs. As it is, it will be a stretch to get a Rogue in the trim you desire for the money you want to spend. Haven't seen the new interior specs of the Murano, but I suspect in terms of cargo space it will be very similar to what is offered for the Rogue. 
As for looks, well they are subjective. Based upon the pic, I think its too busy, but to each his own. However wasn't this vehicle for your wife? Not to mention her pick...


----------



## Bond (Mar 17, 2014)

Oops I didn't check on the price until now. Sure it's kinda out of my planned budget. Yes it is for my wife. Thanks for waking me up. Cheers.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad to help. Maybe you could get the Rogue in the same orange metallic colour with the same black blade style rims. That would be pretty snazzy.
Curious if and when you decide to pull the trigger, how you plan to purchase? Will you go the internet route and ask for quotes, or will you go to a dealer last day of the month an hour before closing and see what you can squeeze out of them? Maybe a combo of the two. Good luck with it


----------



## Bond (Mar 17, 2014)

The internet route can be good but I've found that to be misleading at times, with the right trim and features not available as advertised. I also don't like to go on the last minute to squeeze out a deal as it'll be too high stress for me . Either way I've no hopes of not getting ripped off as I'm not a great negotiator anyway:laugh:. I'll probably visit a couple of dealers a few times to see what's available on the lot and gradually work my way towards the end of month.


----------



## JB'sRogue (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a 14 Rogue SL and its awesome. Love the power lift gate, AWD and the bose system. If you get the Prem package you get the extra safely features and the roof. MPGs have been pretty good on it too.


----------



## Bond (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks. Can anyone tell if Rogue comes with rear AC vents? I can't see any pictures on the website with it.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

They do. Its to be found in the specs for the new Rogue.


----------



## JB'sRogue (Mar 11, 2014)

Bond said:


> Thanks. Can anyone tell if Rogue comes with rear AC vents? I can't see any pictures on the website with it.


Yes, its has floor vents and vents on the center console. Not sure which trims have the vents. I can get some pictures if you want. The vents dont have their own controls.


----------



## Bond (Mar 17, 2014)

We test drove a Rogue SV recently. I found it acceptable in terms of cargo space, comfort, and the tech bits. The surround camera was good. There was some wind noise though. The CVT felt better than I thought -given all the hate propaganda against it. 
Now the only problem which my wife mentioned is that the seat seemed too low and she wasn't able to raise it to her satisfaction (she's a bit on the shorter side). I honestly didn't check it at that time as she told me afterwards. 
Can anyone please confirm about the height adjustment aspect of the driver seat please. 
Since we have time on our side we will test drive other cars as well. 
Thanks.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Buy it already...if your wife is under 4ft6 she is used to using a bolster cushion. Both power or manual seats have numerous adjustments possible. They are meant to cover a wide range of body types, including shorter asian population groups. Wind noise? Look at the shape and size of the vehicle. It's a bit natural with the sunroof open LOL. Consider the price point, if you want lots of sound deadening insulation you need to move up in class and good luck with your 25K mercedes.


----------



## JB'sRogue (Mar 11, 2014)

Bond said:


> We test drove a Rogue SV recently. I found it acceptable in terms of cargo space, comfort, and the tech bits. The surround camera was good. There was some wind noise though. The CVT felt better than I thought -given all the hate propaganda against it.
> Now the only problem which my wife mentioned is that the seat seemed too low and she wasn't able to raise it to her satisfaction (she's a bit on the shorter side). I honestly didn't check it at that time as she told me afterwards.
> Can anyone please confirm about the height adjustment aspect of the driver seat please.
> Since we have time on our side we will test drive other cars as well.
> Thanks.


I suggest purchasing without the moonroof or crossbars which cause wind noise if thats a concern. I dont have alot if any wind noise as some have mentioned. I have a SL and the driver seat has lots of adjustment in terms of height. Its a 8 or 9 way adjustable seat. I purchased my SL for 27k, the SL is reasonably price compared to others unless you require a 3rd row (have to purchase the SV) which has little to no room. In my opinion the 3rd row in the SV is pretty much worthless. When i test drove a SV with 3rd row, my GF's 9 year old complained about having no space. It would have been nice to have the 3rd row for when family is visiting but since whoever sits back there will be very uncomfortable. We will just take two cars instead.


----------



## Bond (Mar 17, 2014)

I didn't say any of the issues are a deal breaker. Yes, for the price it is a very good and refined car. But we are at least a few months away from purchasing decision and will most likely have another test drive in future. We are not looking at 7 seat configuration for the same reasons you all mentioned. I appreciate all of your comments.


----------



## Bond (Mar 17, 2014)

Just want to give you guys an update. We test drove a lot of other cars and eventually settled on an Acura RDX. Yes it was much over our planned budget but my wife loves it and that's what counts. I want to thank you all for your replies and suggestions as it helped us greatly in making an informed decision. Now I'll be back for our next car purchase ( whenever it happens ). Cheers.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Its amazing how '' a few months away from making a decision'', turns into 3 weeks later ''we bought an RDX''. Congrats. A friend has one, very nice and got a good deal. Hope you did as well. Thanks for the chuckle. Its always fascinating to view the vagaries of decision making.


----------



## Bond (Mar 17, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> Its amazing how '' a few months away from making a decision'', turns into 3 weeks later ''we bought an RDX''. Congrats. A friend has one, very nice and got a good deal. Hope you did as well. Thanks for the chuckle. Its always fascinating to view the vagaries of decision making.


I completely agree with you on this point. That's one of the reasons I don't want to ever visit a car dealer. Once you are there you usually end up buying something rather sooner than anticipated. . Yes I didn't do too badly on the deal either. Happy wife = Happy life. :laugh: Cheers mate.


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

*Mrano vs. Rogue*



Bond said:


> I completely agree with you on this point. That's one of the reasons I don't want to ever visit a car dealer. Once you are there you usually end up buying something rather sooner than anticipated. . Yes I didn't do too badly on the deal either. Happy wife = Happy life. :laugh: Cheers mate.


I have been looking at Murano and Rogue also. While Murano costs more, it is better equipped and a little larger. Also, there are some good deals on the 2014 now.
The RDX was on my list, but I really don't like the cylinder deactivation system. Interesting that it went far above your projected $25,000 max price. RDX can get pricey for things standard on lesser cost vehicles.
But, it you're happy and your wife is happy -it's the car for you. Can't question Honda reliability.
_Happy Motoring!_


----------

